# REC--Roasted Garlic Potato Bread



## PA Baker (Jan 26, 2005)

I just got my latest issue of the Baker's Catalogue yesterday and thought this recipe sounded wonderful!

*Roasted Garlic Potato Bread*

This big, dense loaf is a great accompaniment to soup or stew on a cold winter’s night. 

4 cups King Arthur All-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup potato flour
2 teaspoons instant yeast
2 teaspoons Pizza Seasoning
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 cups water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 head (8 to 10 cloves) garlic, baked
1 1/2 to 2 cups (16 to 18 ounces raw weight) diced (1/2-inch chunks) roasted potatoes, peeled or not  
Combine the flour, potato flour, yeast, Pizza Seasoning, salt, water and olive oil, and mix and knead them together—by hand, mixer or bread machine—till you've made a soft, smooth dough. Remove the garlic from its skin by gently squeezing. Knead in the garlic and then the potatoes. Allow the dough to rise, covered, for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, until it’s doubled.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly greased surface and knead it gently to deflate it, then shape it into a ball. Some potatoes may pop out—that’s fine. Place the loaf into a lightly greased 9- to 10-inch round baker or cake pan (this will help the bread rise in an even shape), or onto a baking sheet. Cover with lightly greased plastic wrap or a proof cover, and let the loaf rise for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

Preheat your oven to 375°F. Just before placing the bread in the oven, gently score the top of the bread about 1/2-inch deep in a grid pattern, and spritz it with water. Bake the bread for 32 to 38 minutes, until it’s deeply browned. Remove it from the oven, turn it out of the pan, and cool it on a rack before slicing. Yield: 1 large loaf.


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

What a great looking recipe!  I love garlic and thankfully my kids do too.  I am looking forward to trying this recipe.  I'll pull some stew meat out of the freezer and make some stew next week.  MMM!


----------

